# Causar baja



## emiliee

Hola!

Alguien sabe como se dice "causar baja" en frances e ingles?

Gracias

Emilie


----------



## lpfr

Ce peut être "provoquer des pertes". Mais sans le contexte c'est de la devinette.
  Donnez nous la phrase complète et le contexte.


----------



## emiliee

Bonjour,

C'est dans un contexte commercial, un client m'a demandé de le prévenir si "un producto ha causado baja". D'après ce que j'ai compris, il s'agirait de produits que nous allons arrêter de vendre. Je ne trouve pas l'équivalent dans les autres langues.

Emilie


----------



## lpfr

Je ne connais pas cette expression. Quand on arrête un produit on dit qu'il "está dado de baja" (comme pour les pertes dans l'armée). Mais "causar baja" ne me dit rien. Attendez d'autres réponses.


----------



## chlapec

Con ese significado tan específico (y desconocido para mi en español en ese contexto), podría valer *"a été retiré de la vente"*


----------



## Pinairun

lpfr said:


> Je ne connais pas cette expression. Quand on arrête un produit on dit qu'il "está dado de baja" (comme pour les pertes dans l'armée). Mais "causar baja" ne me dit rien. Attendez d'autres réponses.


 

Quand les soldats sont morts à la guerre ils "causan baja" dans l'armée.

Un fonctionnaire de carrière travaillant au Ministère des Finances "causa baja" dans ce Ministère (son poste reste vacant) s'il est "muté" au Ministère de l'Éducation, par exemple. Ou même, s'il est mort. 

Salut


----------



## lpfr

Gracias por tus precisiones, Pinairun.
  Y en este contexto, ¿qué quiere decir? ¿Rupture de stock?


----------



## chlapec

lpfr said:


> Gracias por tus precisiones, Pinairun.
> Y en este contexto, ¿qué quiere decir? ¿Rupture de stock?


 
Eso querría decir que está *agotado.*

Yo estoy casi seguro de que la expresión "este producto ha causado baja" es incorrecta. Puede causar baja un soldado (muriendo), un trabajador (muriendo, retirándose, dimitiendo o siendo trasladado) o un socio de una sociedad (anulando su inscripción a ésta), pero un producto "es dado de baja", "es descatalogado", "se ha dejado de producir", "está agotado", "ha sido retirado del mercado", "ya no se fabrica", etc. Depende del contexto o del sentido.


----------



## Rizzos

Exactamente lo mismo que en Francés, rotura de stock, il n’y a plus (d’existences / de stock)


----------



## emiliee

Je ne pense pas que cela signifie "rupture de stock", car une rupture de stock est momentanee, non? et dans ce cas, j'avais l'impression que c'etait definitif.


----------



## chlapec

Une autre contribution (même si personne n'a daigné donner son avis sur mon *"retiré de la vente*":

"*n'est plus commercialisé"*


----------



## emiliee

Merci pour tes réponses Chlapec! Je les trouve très bien, même si je pensais qu'il y avait un mot plus particulier pour cela.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Les propositions de *chlapec*, c-à-d, *retiré de la vente* et *n'est plus commercialisé*, sont parfaites.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

En cuanto a "causar baja", yo también creo que la expresión no es correcta, como ya se ha dicho se causa baja por fallecimiento, a petición propia....

Pero un producto entiendo que no es susceptible de "causar baja", suele aplicarse a estos casos:

Estar descatalogado, ya no está a la venta, dejó de fabricarse....


----------



## aura006

*nueva pregunta*​
Hola

Estoy traduciendo del castellano al francés los estatutos de una ongd española en Congo y no sé como puedo traducir "causar baja" en francés (entiendo lo que significa pero no puedo encontrar una buena traduccion en francés).
Aquí tiene la frase :   Estos (los miembros de la Junta Directiva) podrán causar baja por renuncia voluntaria comunicada por escrito a la  Junta Directiva.

Muchas gracias


----------



## chlapec

En este caso, propondría el término *démissionner*:

"Ceux-ci pourront *démissionner* en présentant leur *dimission* par écrit..."


----------



## Emylee

Holà todos,
Recibo manana una carta que nos vuelve con escrito : Causo baja en apartados.
Que significa esta phrase ? Gracias para su ayuda !


----------



## Talant

Emylee said:


> Hola a todos,
> Recibo mañana una carta que nos vuelve con esto escrito : Causo baja en apartados.
> Que significa esta frase ? Gracias por su ayuda !



Je suppose que tu veux dire "J'ai reçu ce matin..." "He recibido esta mañana..."

Je pense aussi que ce doit être "Causó baja en apartados" - "Il n'est plus dans la liste de boîtes postales"    (Apartados de correos = boîtes postales)

À +


----------



## Emylee

Merci beaucoup pour tes corrections Talant, j'ai encore beaucoup de progres à faire !

Pour répondre à Gévy, il n'y a pas de contexte, juste un coup de tampon au dos de l'enveloppe avec écrit "Causó baja en apartados".

Merci encore de votre aide.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Justement, tu viens de nous offrir le contexte: il s'agit d'une lettre avec un tampon derrière qui dit ça. Donc cela confirme le traduction de Talant. Il y a retour à l'envoyeur car la personne n'est plus abonnée à cette boîte postale.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Emylee

Merci beaucoup ! C'est une nouvelle interessante étant donné que le courrier a été posté le 10 septembre 2009, et que la lettre ne revient qu'aujourd'hui...


----------



## Talant

Emylee said:


> Merci beaucoup ! C'est une nouvelle interessante étant donné que le courrier a été posté le 10 septembre 2009, et que la lettre ne revient qu'aujourd'hui...



Il y a vraiment de quoi se plaindre... ils pourraient quand même attendre à que vous postiez la lettre


----------



## Emylee

Oups 

10 septembre 2008.


----------



## rose33

bonjour, 
je suis en train de traduir un texte en espagnole qui dit:
"Los calentadores solares fueron causando baja por deficiencias en su tecnología y la falta de mantenimiento."
Comment je peux traduire "causar baja" en français? 
merci bcp


----------



## swift

Bonjour Rose. Bienvenue parmi nous .

Provoquer des pertes ? Autrement, on pourrait penser à "entraîner des baisses", mais je ne suis pas sûr de moi.

Attendez d'autres commentaires, s'il vous plaît.

À plus ,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo diría: *tombaient en panne*.


----------



## swift

Tu propuesta parece ser muy lógica en el pequeño contexto que nos da Rose, Víctor. Entonces, ¿causar baja significa sufrir un desperfecto o dejar de funcionar?

Saludos,


J.


P.D. Existe otro hilo sobre "causar baja". Ver.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

swift said:


> Entonces, ¿causar baja significa sufrir un desperfecto o dejar de funcionar?


 
Como bien sabes, causar baja significa dejar de funcionar pero, por lo general, cuando un equipo mínimamente sofisticado se avería, deja de funcionar.


----------



## swift

Gracias, Víctor. Yo pensaba en otro tipo de baja, en una pérdida económica por ejemplo.

Hasta luego,


J.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

rose33 said:


> "Los calentadores solares fueron causando baja por deficiencias en su tecnología y la falta de mantenimiento."


 
En esta frase, *Swift*, se está expresando que los calentadores dejaban de funcionar uno tras otro a causa de sus deficiencias.


----------



## swift

Claro, pero el que los calentadores dejaran de funcionar también podría tener consecuencias en la productividad y por tanto en la economía, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

El contexto.
(p. 2)
Vu la construction verbale je propose :
- cessèrent de fonctionner peu à peu

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

swift said:


> Claro, pero el que los calentadores dejaran de funcionar también podría tener consecuencias en la productividad y por tanto en la economía, ¿no es cierto?


 
Por supuesto y, de hecho, es así pero la expresión causar baja quiere decir quedar anulado, dejar de funcionar. Causar pérdidas en la productividad y en la economía es una consecuencia de que los calentadores causen baja.


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> El contexto.
> (p. 2)
> Vu la construction verbale je propose :
> - cessèrent de fonctionner peu à peu



 Ni hablar. Gracias, Martine. ¿Para qué seguir dándole vueltas a la noria? Tu traducción es muy buena porque respeta el carácter progresivo de la acción.

Gracias a ti también, Víctor.


----------



## rose33

merci à tous!
finalmente, creo que la mejor opción para mi contexto es "tombaient en panne", porque el contexto es que los calentadores causan baja por falta de mantenimiento .....pero se pueden volver a poner en funcionamiento si se reparan....
creo que la opción "cesser de fonctionner" da la idea de que ya no funcionaron mas....y hubo algunos que se repararon....así que no cesaron de funcionar de por vida.....
finalmente creo que seria "tombaient en panne progressivement"
merci à tlm!


----------



## Beita77

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenos días,
Tengo un texto en el que dice "y causa baja el (fecha) por excedencia voluntaria..."
"et a quitté son poste pour avoir volontairement pris un congé sans solde le (date)" o "et a pris volontairement pris un congé sans solde le (date)"
Tengo la duda de saber si hace falta especificar que a quitté son poste o si diciendo que a pris un congé sans solde ya se sobreentiende que ha causado baja
Gracias,
Un saludo


----------

